# thoughts on Gasol



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

just starting the thread...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

His injury is killing the Grizzlies.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> His injury is killing the Grizzlies.


I was thinking the same thing...

























he doesnt fit here anyway...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you think Gasol can make a difference when he returns?

or... Memphis is pretty much DONE.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

He wants to play on a contender because his game isn't strong enough to make them one.

There, I said it. :sadbanana: 

p.s. No, I wasn't thinking of him in a Mavs uniform - he's Dirk without the range.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

xray said:


> he's Dirk without the range.


No :biggrin:


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

I get Grizzly games locally, so I watch him (well, last year) alot.

His scoring balance sucks. He'll go for 16 in the first half, 4 in the third quarter, and drop a goose egg in the fourth. And he gets tired easy.

He's Yao Ming minus 5 inches.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Grizz should trade him and rebuild. Gasol is more like a 3rd or 2nd scoring option. If he stays on the Grizz, he need a great scorer next to him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I think the Grizz should trade him and rebuild. Gasol is more like a 3rd or 2nd scoring option. If he stays on the Grizz, he need a great scorer next to him.


Agreed, he's a complimentary player (but I don't hold that against him, most scorers in this league would form a dangerous tandem with another scorer - think Kobe with Dirk.)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

lol, my cousin who is 6 is trying to sound out the word 'Gasol' and he says it like this Gay-Soul. 

LOL.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> I get Grizzly games locally, so I watch him (well, last year) alot.
> 
> His scoring balance sucks. He'll go for 16 in the first half, 4 in the third quarter, and drop a goose egg in the fourth. And he gets tired easy.
> 
> He's Yao Ming minus 5 inches.


I'd take a Yao Ming minus 5 inches....

That would make a 7-1 baller with more speed and greater mobility and the same smooth shooting. Of course, at 7-1 he'd still be able to easily finish at the rim.

The more I think about it, the more I want a "Yao minus 5 inches."

I don't think I could say the same about...... Gasol.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

A foreign version of the twin-towers? I'd love it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> A foreign version of the twin-towers? I'd love it.


You changed your avatar.... TO A DIFFERENT TEAM!

Lost a bet or something? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> You changed your avatar.... TO A DIFFERENT TEAM!
> 
> Lost a bet or something? :biggrin:


I try and rotate between the two


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Who would you root for between the T-wolves and Pistons when they play?


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> lol, my cousin who is 6 is trying to sound out the word 'Gasol' and he says it like this Gay-Soul.
> 
> LOL.



What kind of demon possesed you to use that avatar?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I wanna see it happen, it'd be huge for our team but think about it, AI and Dirk on the same team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

xray said:


> p.s. No, I wasn't thinking of him in a Mavs uniform - he's Dirk without the range.


Dirk's style of play and Pau's style of play aren't anything alike.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Dirk's style of play and Pau's style of play aren't anything alike.


Think production...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk needs to be protected by a banger like Dampier...Damp is the sole reason Dirk grabs 9 boards a game, so a combo of Dirk and Gasol in the front court would be disastorous...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Dirk needs to be protected by a banger like Dampier...Damp is the sole reason Dirk grabs 9 boards a game, so a combo of Dirk and Gasol in the front court would be disastorous...


How about Dirk and Camby?

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree that Dirk needs a body guard, and Camby would resemble Raef LaFrenz in this lineup.

imo :chill:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> How about Dirk and Camby?
> 
> :biggrin:


while Camby is a good rebounder and decent shot blocker, he isnt a wide body that hems up two people...If you watch Damp closely during rebounds he is very unselfish and very textbook. If he knows he can grab it he does, but if there are any doubts, he knocks it in Dirk's or Howards direction, if there is another Mav player under the basket with him, he will block out or blatently hold down 2 of the opponents and let the other player on our team grab the easy board...I honestly beleive that if Damp was a more selfish player he would easily average 15 boards a game...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> while Camby is a good rebounder and decent shot blocker, he isnt a wide body that hems up two people...If you watch Damp closely during rebounds he is very unselfish and very textbook. If he knows he can grab it he does, but if there are any doubts, he knocks it in Dirk's or Howards direction, if there is another Mav player under the basket with him, he will block out or blatently hold down 2 of the opponents and let the other player on our team grab the easy board...I honestly beleive that if Damp was a more selfish player he would easily average 15 boards a game...


I do agree with that.

:cheers:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Gasol would be the best backup that Nowitzki could ever have.


----------

